# Is This A Rhom?



## Pirania (Jul 14, 2004)

Hello! Is this a rhom or compressus? These are the only pics I've got at the moment, thank you in advance for your suggestions


----------



## shadow8878 (Aug 13, 2016)

Looks like a rhom to me


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Yup


----------



## SantaMonicaHelp (Oct 28, 2011)

Pirania said:


> Hello! Is this a rhom? These are the only pics I've got at the moment, thank you in advance for your suggestions


Hi Pirania ,
Such a nice fish
Is it big?
Is it difficult to take care of this fish?

Zhenya


----------



## Sanchezi (Apr 17, 2007)

it could be -- it could also be a Serrasalmus compressus -- there is a picture with the spots looking more like bars...


----------



## Pirania (Jul 14, 2004)

Thank you guys







, unfortunately I didn't buy that fish from the pics above. What do you think about the fish on the pic below?


----------



## Sanchezi (Apr 17, 2007)

That is a rhombeus. And it is labelled correctly as diamond Araguaia type. It is the same as mine. Where is it ? Is it at big Als ? As there shipments are from Brazil and Araguaia is in that region. I believe.


----------



## Pirania (Jul 14, 2004)

Sanchezi said:


> That is a rhombeus. And it is labelled correctly as diamond Araguaia type. It is the same as mine. Where is it ? Is it at big Als ? As there shipments are from Brazil and Araguaia is in that region. I believe.


Thanks Sanchezi! Rhoms form Araguaia are my favourite, I love their colors. The fish from the pics above is in Poland







Thank you ones again


----------



## Sanchezi (Apr 17, 2007)

no problem brother...enjoy the fish and be patient ... rhoms and most piranha in general in the beginning require patience and once the get used to their surroundings ( around 3 months) they will become more bold and feed properly...


----------

